# AKFF TV & The new AKFF front page



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

For what it's worth..." I like it", definitely an improvement.

Now I just need to find how to right click and _"open in new tab" _ again! Something happened with my internet explorer last night and I seem to have lost that function


----------



## Boone501 (Dec 13, 2008)

loving the new AKFF TV section, well done to everyone involved!


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

This is an awesome upgrade, thank you and well done to everyone involved in getting this done.

I have never been a fan of Youtube before but I am definite fan of our new AKFFtube err, TV.

Thanks guys, you deserve a beer or three


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

This new thing is great, though I have one problem.
How do you open Tab Header after accidentaly closing it via the the "button" above Search AKFF.

Thankyou to all the Mods (and not-Mods) who added these features to the site. You do great work for us. ;-)


----------



## mtfisho (May 30, 2009)

ausbass said:


> This new thing is great, though I have one problem.
> How do you open Tab Header after accidentaly closing it via the the "button" above Search AKFF.
> 
> Thankyou to all the Mods (and not-Mods) who added these features to the site. You do great work for us. ;-)


http://www.akff.net/ thats how you open it  
Thanks Guys!!!!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWW36iYcAAC3fgAAQUIOAEjNIHAo/7f+gMADGMNVPNTyRijT1MmjymE9TAQapjU8poAAAAADVPECaaajaJo9I0PSZMixFjKIkpqr4rNuYL8pC55bdDadQs304YQeqhLt+njMwxhm+VNSLAf21hBPmkfTnB0niYowxBkMRThtqYnNCiCdJayo/NomRoXj7FAsVoiOFC/FoVSWjbffi+jCd810Gw5CVzCEm34wqAlXhzYSMNicKXYQsCzIUOaoRieRgwkKr3xJJjogVMcYRyg9wMtdYhRXCYbjbJr2pWFum0kBoADvW4+GPEc3wgZKpqvBIhfi7kinChINv1Ew4


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

It looks good


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

Arrggghhhh thanks guys! ;-)


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

except I have a window within a window whats the best screen resolution?


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Nice Work Guys

This Site is certainly setting the standard.

A great new look, well done. ;-)

Cheers


----------



## Duane (Oct 20, 2007)

A great improvement to the homepage, Thanks for the heads up, I have the forum homepage bookmarked so would have missed the change for months without the heads up


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks Leigh , looks very good and some new features make it very interesting, just a pity i have to do a new computer course every time you make an ammendmant and the nubiles go off their heads and become very very hard to control , just as well there all beautiful . Ahh well i spose when they learn to use it they can teach me , heavens knows they have taught me everything else ;-) ;-) ;-) :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Well done mod team looks great and simple to use after an early bookmarking hiccup which was cured after reading Red's comments


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Now that I've had a play with it some more I'd have to say that I prefer to _"close tab header"_ when using the forum. I go through and right click and _"open in new tab"_ all the threads I intend looking at. This way I don't forget to read something I spotted.

Having said that, when I want to check out the AKFF TV or some such page, I switch back to the tab header as it's much easier to navigate for that purpose. Good work!


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

:lol: :lol: I was wondering where the wiki link went last night, Im off to have a look see.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Brilliant work, Red and others. I can imagine the amount of experimenting and frustration before you got it to a working system. Congratulations -- I'm impressed.


----------



## Rodinal (Apr 7, 2009)

My goodness!!! It is so fascinating to know that there are inspired people who do wonderful things for this site - *Congratulations - Well Done!!!*

All the best people,
David.


----------

